# Bassbin audio problem



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

i have a problem with my audio coming from my bass bin. when first starting up and playing tunes everything seems fine, then maybe around 10 mins or much longer or even shorter , i then notice that my bass bin is not pounding as hard as it was. i then have to turn up the gain or mess around with the low frequency nob or volume to pop the bass back

this is my system

2X Technic t12's MK3
Vestax PCV-175 mixer
running to a Berhinnger XENYX 1002 mixer out to my ( i have a desktop and laptop hook up to it as well)
KRK V8 series 2 monitor's
DBX 233 XL crossover - to Crown CE 1000 power amp - to bass bin (2x 12inch speakers box)

so i believe the problem lies in the amp or maybe the bassbin because i have just replace the crossover and the problem is still there. 
-the crown amp is 8 years old and never been pushed to its max
-the bass bin is home made with quality subs, there is a passive coil crossover which was added in the box 
-XLR cables and balanced cabling used through out the system

its not my mixer's cause it happens when i have my desktop and laptop running music

i think it may be the passive coil in the box causing the problem what do you guys think


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It definitely seems like something is not working properly as the components heat up. First inclination, I would take a look at the amp first. Aside from the only other thing that I see is the internal crossover not working properly as you've already mentioned. The other components definitely don't seem to be the problem. Have you tried the Crown amps with anything else?


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

i have not tried my amp with any other speakers just the bassbin, when this problem occurs there is still bass coming out of the bin but at that intense until i mess with volumes and it pops back into shape 

soare you thinkg that it could be the passive crossover interfering with the electric crossover which in turn messes up the amp output


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It could very well be the passive crossover. The best thing to do is take one thing out of the system at a time to isolate the issue.


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

will do, i thought i should ask first cause it hell of a job to get at my bassbin which is located behind and in between my monitor stands and dj table


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

phodee6 said:


> i then have to turn up the gain or mess around with the low frequency nob or volume to pop the bass back...





phodee6 said:


> ...until i mess with volumes and it pops back into shape


Which volume knob? The mixer, crossover and amplifier all have volume knobs. Whichever component “owns” the volume knob that “pops the bass back in” is most likely the problem. If the problem was the passive crossover, monkeying with the volume knob would have no effect.

That said, I’d get rid of the passive crossover simply because you don’t need it with an electronic crossover in the signal chain. Passive crossovers rob power.

BTW, your last post got "moo'd" because you used a swear word. Not allowed here, please read the rules.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

my bad for the swear word, yup it took me over an hour to get at my sub and 15 mins to rip out the burnt and melted passive crossover which was melted to the box. i am surprised that the box did not catch on fire cause there was scorch marks where the coil sat, anyways it worked. the bin is pounding proper now 

thanks for the help and getting me off my butt to tackle this job


----------

